
Website Feedback - CharlesMorizot
I am looking to get some feedback from Data Scientists &#x2F; engineers about my website:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sequence.work&#x2F;<p>Questions: 
- Do you understand our offer? 
- Do you see value in our offer? 
- Is there anything important missing? 
- Do you have any suggestion?<p>Thanks for your help :)
======
jaclaz
From the site? I could understand almost nothing.

Thankfully the T&C pdf does expalin it nicely:
[https://sequence.work/static/terms.pdf](https://sequence.work/static/terms.pdf)

>The Company offers an on-site outsourcing solution for micro-tasks. These
Tasks are submitted by the Clients and performed by Contributors through the
Platform made available by the Company. The Company offers a Project
Management service, which includes the submission of the Project to the
Platform, the distribution of Tasks, the selection of Contributors, and the
quality control of the work performed on the Platform.

Not to be critical, but really it seems to me like there is nothing to suggest
that you are _better_ or _cheaper_ or _whatever_ distinguishing the site fom
other similar ones.

------
gianpaj
yeah. how much tagging, etc. would 5 hours give for example. And how much does
it cost per hour?

